# Freud 2 1/4 HP Variable Speed Router Model FT1700VCE



## pitchnsplinters

You will have to let us know how it performs once you start making sawdust.


----------



## JohnGray

I also purchased one of these but haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet other than mount in a plate for my router table. Please keep us informed and *thanks for the post*!!!


----------



## gbvinc

My brother and I each picked up one of these about a month ago and have been quite pleased with it. The soft start and variable speed under load make for a smooth handling router. No problems with it so far.


----------



## framergp

I just purchase the combo fix and plunge base freud Model FT1700VCE router from Home Depot for $99.00. Runs great.


----------



## TThomas

For $99 for the combo…I had to feed my addiction….haven't tried it out yet…..keep us posted..


----------



## Phishead

I picked one of these up for my router table and I love it. I had a problem with the height adjustment button and I contacted Freud about it. They sent me out replacement parts 3 days later no questions asked. Great customer service.


----------



## JohnGray

*Tony,* what was wrong with the height adjustment button???


----------



## klpete45

congrats on the new tool. Being a newby on LJ, I have a question about ratings - if you haven't used it yet, how does it get a 5 star rating? Are there previous ratings by others that result in this rating? Thanks


----------



## Phishead

John, 
The lock button kept slipping when I tried to raise the collet out of the table to change bits. The new internal parts they sent for the button fit a lot tighter and the problem was solved.


----------



## wayner

Great router and a great price I got the fixed and plunge base
with case at Lowes for $99.00


----------



## Straightpiped

Sounds like Home Depot and Lowes has a little better deal, Woodcraft is fixed base only.


----------



## pintodeluxe

5 stars for me too. The full above-the-table adjustmsnts sold me. This is actaully a 13 amp router, and may be under rated at 2.25 hp. Very smooth, very powerful router. I use it in my table with great success, however it is a nice hand router too.


----------



## woodchipper63

Does anyone have a remedy for a slipping plunge clutch on a Freud VCE1700?


----------

